# Lucy took a tumble last night and we ended up in the emergency vet clinic



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

Lucy has never had any problems with stairs. We have had her for 2 1/2 years now and she's had no trouble at all. Last night at 11 pm she was running down the stairs and tumbled down the last 3 steps. She was in shock, laying on her side and not moving for 5 minutes. We rushed her to the emergency clinic and thank god she was okay. Please send your prayers because she is still a little disoriented today. The vet said she probably would be for a few days. Has something like this happened to anyone else? Lucy is only 3 pounds. No more stairs for her! I'm still worried about her. Do you guys let your maltese take the stairs?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Lucy. Five minutes :w00t:-- it must have felt like the longest five minutes of your life. I'm happy she's okay and didn't fracture anything. Do they think she had a concussion? Were the steps carpeted or wood? I don't let Tyler do steps or jump on or off furniture. All my past dogs did but was told it's probably better for his knees that he doesn't. I hope Lucy will be okay. Keep an eye on her and if any problems where she is very disoriented or throws up, please get her to the vet again.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

They were carpeted! But it was so scary. She was laying on her side with her tongue out. I thought I had lost her


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, my, that is really scary! I hope she's back to her self real soon. I try not to let Sophie run down the stairs, but when the door bell rings or when the front door opens, she bolts down the stairs. She's double the size of your Lucy, but it scares me when she does this, since our stairs are hardwood and the flooring is marble.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so glad she is OK!!! What a scare!

I've been lucky that none of mine have any interest in the stairs. Our bedroom is downstairs and the only rooms upstairs are for guests, so I am rarely up there. But it is one less thing to worry about and one less gate to put up not having them climbing the stairs.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

OMG, that would have scared the mess out of me. We have steps that are not carpeted and Ollie goes up and down them. So far he has been okay. He really doesn't like to go up or down them without his mommy or daddy with him. Will be praying for little Lucy and her family. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I tell you that is my worst night mare for Ava....she'll go up stairs, but not down, thank heavens!!!! One time she got a bit too close and fell down, she was shaken, but ok.

I'm so glad Lucy is alright!!!!!....both Lucy ..I never encourage it either. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my that is so scary. Lilly is 4 lbs and will go up the stairs but not down. I don't encourage it since it seems steep for her. Hearing this reminds me not to encourage it.
I am so happy Lucy is going to be ok. I am keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How scary!  I'm glad she is relatively okay...but what did the vet say was wrong with her??? Concussion? Poor baby, and she's so tiny. 

I let ours use the stairs, London goes up stairs really weird though, it's hard to explain, so we have to watch her to make sure she doesn't hurt herself going UP the stairs (strange, I know, lol). Preston uses them without trouble. I think London has tumbled down a few stairs once but she was definitely fine. Our stairs are also carpeted.

We do have a child gate midway up the stairs (we have stairs that curve around) so they won't go down any of the stairs if they see the gate is closed. LOL


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe poor baby lucy glad she is ok. 

No we carry our guys upstairs after dee dee hurt her leg on the doggie stairs I was too nervous. We just put back the doggie stairs by couch after 2 years as they were jumping off couch so figured that was worse but we do not let them run up and down the house stairs and they are in family room, office and kitchen baby gated off from any stairs.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad Lucy is alright!  I can imagine how scared you were, thos 5 minutes must have seemed like an eternity. These little ones don't seem to fear anything and try to run and jump in places where they shouldn't. Bless her heart!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg that sounds so scary !! will def pray for ur baby to feel better soon !!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am glad Lucy was to the vet & that she seems okay.
Are you w/her most of the time? You would certainly notice if she might have had a seizure of any kind---not to alarm you, but just so you keep your eye on her. Since she is so small could it have been a sugar drop? What did the vet say?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I am glad Lucy was to the vet & that she seems okay.
> Are you w/her most of the time? You would certainly notice if she might have had a seizure of any kind---not to alarm you, but just so you keep your eye on her. Since she is so small could it have been a sugar drop? What did the vet say?


I agree, with Sandi!
Glad to hear Lucy is doing fine now! But please keep an eye on her the next days! Hope everything will be allright!
My little girl tumbled up the stairs three years ago. After it she probably had a shock because she hurt herself. She never uses stairs now! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so glad Lucy is okay!! I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers!!
(((Big Hugs)))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Our little ones are so fragile yet they are fearless! Poor Lucy. I hope she'll feel better soon. These things are so scary. Ben and Emma use the stairs. I never should have let them learn because you just never know that a simple stumble could really hurt them. You're a great Mommy and I know with all your love and care Lucy will be back to her happy, playful self soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How scary! I'm so glad she's alright. Jodi is afraid of going down my stairs but he will go up, most times. But still I watch him because they are slippery, but even then I'm not holding him. Anything can happen but luckily she's ok.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's so scary! I'm glad Lucy is doing alright. Emy and Tess will run up and down steps but Zoey will go up but won't come back down. I'd rather none of them go upstairs so I gated them off. 
hugs to Lucy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Lucy doing today?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

very scary. I hope you are both doing okay today.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh! I am so glad she is ok. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Checking on Lucy today - how is she? Sophie didn't fall down the stairs, but when she was about 12 wees old she was dropped about four feet and fell on her head. She immediately was knocked unconscious and started to sieze. It was one of the most horrible days of my life. She was out of it for a few hours, but was fine by the end of the day. I hope Lucy is back to her old self by now. 

Sophie being diagnosed with full-blown Cushings at such a young age had both of our vets puzzled. One of them feels that the traumatic head injury could have played a part in the development of the tumor. She can't be sure, but feels pretty strongly about it. I pray that Lucy will have no lasting effects. I know how scared you must have been. We were terrified.

Linda


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

checking up on lucy , hoping she is ok ,


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just checking to see how lucy is today


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope Lucy is doing well!!(((Hugs)))


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

no news on lucy ? i hope everything is ok


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Checking in on how Lucy is.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting: So. . . .Lucy, is everything okay?:wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just came to see if Lucy is ok?


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope precious Lucy is OK. our babies are so fragile..

Fiona is 4lb but she does not go up or down the steps. sometimes she will jump down the 2 steps outside to the lawn and jump up but never inside the house. 

a couple times she tried to jump up the porch steps and hit her rear legs/thighs because she did not have enough height - I'm very cautious now, I try to pick her up and carry her up....


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

How is lucy doing? I hope she is doing well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

no update yet ? im getting worried . praying lucy is ok


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am getting worried too


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just read the thread, I pray Lucy is ok.
I'll remember her in my prayers


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that no news means good news and that Lucy is ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is mid-morning in Greece & I just am checking again to see about Lucy. I hope you just had a busy work week and that we will soon get an up-date. Lucy, we are concerned!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:hiding: Lucy, I hope you are just playing hide-and-seek and that you will come out soon & surprise us! We are all wondering how you are doing sweetie.
Please come and let us know!
:wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

still hoping Lucy is ok


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Me too, just checking in.....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hoping to hear from lucy !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Earth to Lucy, come in please?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

no one has any way of getting in contact with lucys mom ? im worried


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> no one has any way of getting in contact with lucys mom ? im worried


Liza, I sent her a PM over a week ago but have had no response. I keep hoping she will see our msgs. and give an update. I have to say that I am honestly concerned.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm getting concerned too. I wish someone had a phone number.:huh:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My malt is 9 pounds and is extremely afraid to go either up or down steps.

When she goes into the back yard she only has to go down 2 steps. She is okay with the 2 steps but has actually tried to run into the house once and hit her head straight into the mesh door cause she thought it was open:blink: She rebounded back and was shaken too. Now when she goes in and out from that door she goes slowly:blush:
I am hoping and praying everything is okay for your malt. Hope to hear she is back to her regular self.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think we should all exchange numbers for when situations like these arise... im really worried , hopinh shes just busy n hasnt been able to post ...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish we would hear something, this has got me very worried!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish we'd get an update on Lucy! I've been checking for one and I'm so darn concerned. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hope to hear/read an update about little Lucy


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so no one ever heard back from lucy's mom , i really hope that shes ok .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Liza, I really tried. The new regulations of SM prevent us from asking too many questions so I finally let it drop! I do think about her & wonder!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i know its crazy ... guess all we can do is hope shes ok


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh wow.  Poor tiny baby! I am glad she's okay and I bet you're still shaken up too. Kisses to your little girl.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I am soo sorry it took me so long to give an update! i have been really busy but lucy is doing fine now! She had a quick recovery


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lucybabyy said:


> I am soo sorry it took me so long to give an update! i have been really busy but lucy is doing fine now! She had a quick recovery


 
PRAISE GOD, I'm so glad she is ok. gosh I know you were scared to death.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: So relieved. We were really worried! Good news


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I, too, am so happy little Lucy recovered---such a relief to hear she is just fine.
Yippee.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope Lucy gets well soon. I let mine use the stairs or I often carry them because their too small and might fall down.

If no one is watching them I usually close the little dorr in the stairs so they won't try to climb up.

Lucy is in my prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg thank god !! u dont know how much i wondered about ur little girl !!!


lucybabyy said:


> I am soo sorry it took me so long to give an update! i have been really busy but lucy is doing fine now! She had a quick recovery


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to post this pic for her









I hope she gets well soon


----------

